# Destilling



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

I would love to experiment with that, but I live in one of those prudish states that will put me in jail for it.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I believe distilling spirits at home for personal use is illegal in all of these 50 united states. 

The revenuers will come for you.

Alex


----------



## Jadeguppy (Jul 19, 2017)

Good thing wine is biblical and therefore more acceptable. Can't beat homemade muscadine wine.


----------



## RobA (Dec 18, 2014)

You'd be surprised how many people in the US have a still. It's legal to buy one but theoretically not legal to distill spirits. There are several message boards out there on this subject.


----------



## Cariboospeed (Sep 12, 2018)

Yep, it's technically not legal here either, but I'm pretty sure the law has its hands full enough with the opioid epidemic that my little one gallon boiler isn't on their radar.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

It does not really matter. We are all guilty of something if you come to the attention of someone in authority. Don't brag or inform the neighbors. It is too darn much work. Takes 12 hours to run off a batch and you need to be there and not enough to do to keep it from becoming boring and It is not cheap liquor. Then what do you do with four gallons of alcohol? Many of the folks who would want it are exactly those I would not give it to. I am told anyway.


----------

